# Boneless Lamb Loin



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 14, 2021)

I got a good deal on two boneless lamb loins so.....

I roasted 3 whole heads of garlic and 2 shallots in olive oil. Mashed them together and spread them on the inside of the loins along with finely chopped fresh rosemary and parsley. Rolled them up and tied them.







Coarse salt and fresh ground pepper on the outside along with a few sprinkles of the leftover herbs.






On the Weber to sear with lump charcoal.






After a good sear, moved them off the coals and cooked to about 120℉ and removed to rest.












Smashed gold potatoes..






Roasted asparagus with parmesan cheese..






Blackberry gastrique..






All served on the fine china with seasoned French bread....


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2021)

Man that is beautifully delicious! Damn nice job!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 14, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man that is beautifully delicious! Damn nice job!


Thank you, Jake.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Apr 14, 2021)

I’d eat that lamb every day. Nice lamb cook!


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 14, 2021)

Man with food that good looking it dont matter what you eat it off of.
Jim


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 14, 2021)

I'd pound those! Great job.


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 14, 2021)

Looking good. I love some lamb. Just slammed half a rack of ribs, but I’m pretty sure I could make room for a plate of that!


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 14, 2021)

Hell Yeah!
Hell Yeah! 
Hell Yeah!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2021)

Looks awesome! Pile all that on the bread and keep the plate...I'll make it finger food!

Ryan


----------



## sandyut (May 17, 2021)

How did I miss this!  WOW WOW WOW - so good.  great cook side and all.


----------

